# Coyote Vocals



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Since the mating season is coming up I purchased a hand call to produce coyote vocals. A commercial one. The hunt is this weekend and we wanted to mix it up so I got this call. Let me tell you what, stick with buying from members on this site because this thing is garbage. I would have purchased one from a maker here but since the hunt is tomorrow that wouldn't work. All I know is I'm out 25 bucks and a chance to purchase a higher quality one. I don't know, I guess I will be able to tell you how it preformed sometime tomorrow.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

PM me and I will send you an open reed for free, and if you like it better than the commercial one keep it, and send the commercial one to me, hows that ? That way it will only end up costing you $2 (shipping yours to me) more to have a custom one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

WoW Ed... that's nice of you. I have a box of primos calls...lol.


----------



## rjmjr911 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll take a open read for free

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome deal. CS2 the spitfire will be mailed this week.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I agree a more than generous deal. I am going to try and return it...we will see how that goes. Then buy a call from PW.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Sounds good and thanks 22magnum


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Your the man Ed.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You can't go wrong with one of PW's calls. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Like I said you dont have to return it , just send it to me if you like my call better.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No brainier here man...


----------

